# Son's new tractor



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Got my son a JD tractor with a blower. The deck comes off real easy and the blower is a snap to put on.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

What? no weights and Chains? 

gotta love JD's marketing.. so many die cast models out there... ive looked for a simplicity but only found a regent model... do a search for a JD and there are hundreds or thousands...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *What? no weights and Chains?
> 
> *


tisenberg
And who's is it looks like your playing with it not him:smiles: I know you have to test it out first right:smiles: Is it a :hohoho: Santa gift or just a gift from Dad. Looks nice I'm sure you i mean he will like it.:smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Got my son a JD tractor with a blower. The deck comes off real easy and the blower is a snap to put on. *


Ha Ha! I'm not so sure you bought that for your son Toba. :smiles:
That is kinda neat!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Actually my Dad bought for my son's 3 year old birthday last month. He loves that thing. He refers to it as "Daddy's tractor". Of course there is no comparision between that and my L 130 LOL. He has me swap the mower deck and blower every few days. 

I guess he had a flash back from the pumpkin patch where I was walking around taking pictures of tractors. He brought the die-cast tractor over to me and said to take a picture. So, it was his request that made me think about posting it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Mine looks like that*

Mine was even that shiny new!


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

start those youngsters out early about maintaing those tractors so when they are in their twenties they dont say dad this tractor you told me to buy is a pos after 3 years. then you can ask how often did you change the oil, air filter, sharpen the blades, grease the spindles, grease the front axles? they can reply, what are you talking about, this is a new tractor. i guess they thought a good fairy came by and did this to all my equipment, thats why i got 20 plus years out of all my stuff. maybe should have been more verbal on stressing. just a good thought for others.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

not toying around, son in his twenties can purchase his own 2nd tractor, not maintain it, and tell me it was a pos. and it will be his choice, not mine. my 10 year old unit still looks new and has been well maintained, his 3 year old unit needs to go to the landfill. start'em out young on something besides video games.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*craftsman*

I have found that Craftsman toy tractors offer more bang for the buck!     Merry Xmas!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*craftsman*

I have found that Craftsman toy tractors offer more bang for the buck!     Merry Xmas!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: craftsman*



> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *I have found that Craftsman toy tractors offer more bang for the buck!     Merry Xmas!
> 
> 
> ...




It is bigger and would probably have more HP to move it.
:smiles: 
Jody


----------

